# From argentina to the us. Looking for trees



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Get off the east coast and go to Montana


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Ya, is there a reason you ended up in the East Coast? If for whatever reason you are limited to there as you say Jay by a long shot is #1 , Sugarbush probably #2 .


----------



## Lautaro (Sep 29, 2019)

. No, it was my first time going snowboarding to the United States, so I chose randomly. I could choose any ski resort within the United States. it doesn't have to be necessarily from the east coast.
So if you know any other better option please tell me.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Pay attention to the weather pattern...

I'd be looking hard at Big Sky, Whitefish, Jackson Hole


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Pay attention to the weather pattern...
> 
> I'd be looking hard at Big Sky, Whitefish, Jackson Hole


You shut your mouth. Whitefish is terrible, stay away


----------



## Lautaro (Sep 29, 2019)

What you mean by hard weather? Low temperatures? 
I have read about jackson hole and its seems to be the "best ski resort". What do you think about that? And what about telluride?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

My rec is to pick a different area, select 1 centeralized resort to work at and then take little missions to the other resorts. The problem is that the distance between resorts in the west, rockies and pnw can be seemingly a bit of a distance of a 4-8 hour drive instead of a 1-2 hours. However, since you are working at a resort, just beg a seat with yer co-workers and hit it up. It seems that this year the general forecast winter weather is favoring the north to northwest central rockies and a bit of the pnw. Some places gotten hit with 2-4 feet and talked with a guy yesterday that said a crew did a beta 2 days ago and only 1 of 4 (the big/heavy member) got a core shot...so higher elevations are already laying it in. The other thing, that with this hopeful, anticipated earlier winter in some areas, they are starting to looking for carney folks.

https://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/

https://cliffmass.blogspot.com/2019/09/


----------



## powderjunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

Lautaro said:


> What you mean by hard weather? Low temperatures?
> I have read about jackson hole and its seems to be the "best ski resort". What do you think about that? And what about telluride?


I've been skiing all over Colorado and Keystone or Steamboat has some of my favorite trees. By far my favorite resort in Colorado for trees though is a no name resort called Powderhorn. Aspen trees galore. It is amazing. Monarch is also really good.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Lautaro said:


> Hey whats up?
> I was just wondering if anyone could recomend me a snowboard resort where i could find trees and good snow.
> Last year i worked at killington VT (didnt like it) and i went to JAY PEAK and it was incredible: great snow, good riding vibes and loottttssss of trees. This year i have to choose where to go to ride/work and i would like to go somewhere like jay peak if you know what i mean.
> Thank you.


Hate to say this, but I was gonna post to say Jay Peak and I live in the PNW. The glades at Jay are pretty special, especially if you can get there on a weekday with a buddy or two.

There are a bunch of places with decent tree riding out here in Washington but they're typically tighter over bumpier terrain. There are a lot more opportunities for side/back country riding though and the snow is way better overall.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

powderjunkie said:


> I've been skiing all over Colorado and Keystone or Steamboat has some of my favorite trees. By far my favorite resort in Colorado for trees though is a no name resort called Powderhorn. Aspen trees galore. It is amazing. Monarch is also really good.


Rode 2 days at Powderhorn end of Jan this year...........those aspens are dope.......as are the pillows in the boulderfields......and the view from the lot.....unlike anywhere........


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

mojo maestro said:


> rode 2 days at powderhorn end of jan this year...........those aspens are dope.......as are the pillows in the boulderfields......and the view from the lot.....unlike anywhere........


shut your fucking face


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

Not sure if Canada is an option, but BC has more trees that you could ride in a lifetime


----------



## powderjunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

mojo maestro said:


> Rode 2 days at Powderhorn end of Jan this year...........those aspens are dope.......as are the pillows in the boulderfields......and the view from the lot.....unlike anywhere........


Yeah, its a great place. Very underrated. I love how well they clear the trees too. You can literally ride anywhere on that mountain and never have to deal with underbrush or bushes.


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

powderjunkie said:


> I've been skiing all over Colorado and Keystone or Steamboat has some of my favorite trees. By far my favorite resort in Colorado for trees though is a no name resort called Powderhorn. Aspen trees galore. It is amazing. Monarch is also really good.


Keywords "Aspen trees". I can't get enough. There's a direct correlation between tree species and how much snow makes it to the ground. With Aspens you get great coverage and reasonable spacing to draw some epic lines.


----------



## powderjunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

Paxford said:


> Keywords "Aspen trees". I can't get enough. There's a direct correlation between tree species and how much snow makes it to the ground. With Aspens you get great coverage and reasonable spacing to draw some epic lines.


Agreed.... we dont have nearly enough Aspens in the PNW. Another great place for trees is Crested Butte.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Paxford said:


> Keywords "Aspen trees". I can't get enough. There's a direct correlation between tree species and how much snow makes it to the ground. With Aspens you get great coverage and reasonable spacing to draw some epic lines.


Compared to pnw, inconsistant ground coverage under tight fir trees and death by wells


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

powderjunkie said:


> Agreed.... we dont have nearly enough Aspens in the PNW. Another great place for trees is Crested Butte.


Ya we traded the Aspens for actual snow. Doesn't Powderhorn get like East Coast baby snow totals each season? If you're under 300" of snow a year you shouldn't get to have the word powder in your name unless it's prefaced by the words "complete lack of"


----------



## powderjunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

lab49232 said:


> Ya we traded the Aspens for actual snow. Doesn't Powderhorn get like East Coast baby snow totals each season? If you're under 300" of snow a year you shouldn't get to have the word powder in your name unless it's prefaced by the words "complete lack of"


They have good seasons and bad seasons. They seem to be more feast and famine though than some places. I've had some stupid deep days there though. And yeah..... you can have 250" and still have the word "powder" in your name because you get powder laps all day long. Unlike most of the resorts in CO that may get more snow but its tracked out in 30 minutes.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Compared to pnw, inconsistant ground coverage under tight fir trees and death by wells


Death by wells- that's a scary death! Aspens have the friendliest wells I've ever seen.

Also, Powderhorn is over on the desert side of things, and has that light desert snow to boot. Crested Butte, Beaver Creek and Keystone have great tree terrain as well. However, Colorado is pretty crowded these days. Many secret stashes don't feel as secret anymore.


----------



## powderjunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

WigMar said:


> Death by wells- that's a scary death! Aspens have the friendliest wells I've ever seen.
> 
> Also, Powderhorn is over on the desert side of things, and has that light desert snow to boot. Crested Butte, Beaver Creek and Keystone have great tree terrain as well. However, Colorado is pretty crowded these days. Many secret stashes don't feel as secret anymore.


Wolverine on Outback Bowl at Keystone on a soft day.... thats some good shit right there.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

powderjunkie said:


> They have good seasons and bad seasons. They seem to be more feast and famine though than some places. I've had some stupid deep days there though. And yeah..... you can have 250" and still have the word "powder" in your name because you get powder laps all day long. Unlike most of the resorts in CO that may get more snow but its tracked out in 30 minutes.


That's the point though, you're comparing it to other CO resorts, not other resorts in the west and PNW. Shhh don't chase the crowds to other places but... CO snow totals are only a step above the east coast. CO you get Aspen's low snow and huge crowds.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

powderjunkie said:


> Wolverine on Outback Bowl at Keystone on a soft day.... thats some good shit right there.


So good! My friends and I call that area Pablo Escobar's. There's some serious stashes back there on the outback.

Also yes, crowds and low snow in Colorado. We develop more of a bounce off of unseen shit all day tree riding style out here. Xavier calls it bulldozer butcher mode. Snow levels can feel feast or famine. I'm hoping to be feasting again this year, but who knows.


----------



## powderjunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

lab49232 said:


> powderjunkie said:
> 
> 
> > They have good seasons and bad seasons. They seem to be more feast and famine though than some places. I've had some stupid deep days there though. And yeah..... you can have 250" and still have the word "powder" in your name because you get powder laps all day long. Unlike most of the resorts in CO that may get more snow but its tracked out in 30 minutes.
> ...


That's why you will only see me talk about CO resorts on here... fuck if I'm going to tell everyone where the best stuff is. Those who know dont tell.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

former Powderhorn season pass holder here (although it was about 20 years ago). IMO Powderhorn is a great little ski area and it can have good snow sometimes, but probably a bit too small to base a whole season on. It could get old fairly quick.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

We get 2 free days at Powderhorn with our pass here. Sounds like I might need to make the trip down this year. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

powderjunkie said:


> Yeah, its a great place. Very underrated. I love how well they clear the trees too. You can literally ride anywhere on that mountain and never have to deal with underbrush or bushes.


Patrol "busted" me taking a safety break n da trees............stopped, chatted...........super chill...........


----------

